# Price for dank/mids/reggy



## findme (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm in Alabama and I have a dealer but he doesn't have dank. all he has is "mids"...

questions... im a noob at the whole buying and I dont wanna get ripped .

What is considered mid? I bought quarter for 30 and it had like 18 seeds in it. Now sure, I like seeds and all but I don't like seeds in my weed. I'm thinking this isn't even mid but idk. Does mid grade suppose to have a ton of seeds?

another question. how much does dank cost? I typically buy quarters as it last me a good while. What is classified as dank?

How much is the cost of no name weed without seeds?


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 10, 2010)

In my area, shwag has seeds and costs $30 for a quarter, Middies cost $100 for a quarter have no seeds and real good Dank costs $120+. The real good stuff around here can go as high as $30 a gram.

Middies would be like most of the stuff you get from BC Canada, commercial grown product that has the highest yield not necessarily the best taste or high. No seeds in Mids

Dank will be tasty, smoke clean, have a great effect, look super nice in a bag, never have seeds and usually trimmed a bit better than the rest.


----------



## poon cup (Dec 11, 2010)

i consider regs to be brick weed with or withuot seeds some regs is better then other of course it usually goes for around $25 a quarter(7grams) and anywhere from 70-$100 an ounce depending on how nice dealer is etc. Mids is usually fluflly or semi brick like compressed a little but u can still seperate the nugs, Seeds or not i usually wont complain if i find a few as long as its fluflly looks decent and isnt harash, it usually goes for around 30-35 a quarter down here in florida thought as always it depends on dealer. Im in south florida btw ive seen it go cheaper but id say thats average price.


----------



## King Dingaling (Dec 11, 2010)

Iv grown up in Miami mids would cost around 25 a quarter or from a dealer i knew 40 for an ounce but a normal oz price is 60. Good bud what we call crip or cripto 300 an oz or 100 a quarter


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 11, 2010)

Dank: 80-100 for a quarter.
Mids: Same shit as regs bro, just another term for an extra Buck.
Regs: 25 for a quarter.

NoB


----------



## redivider (Dec 12, 2010)

25 for a quarter of reggie?? no way.


dank: stinky in a skunky sort of way, sticky, firm, no seeds, tons of crystals, 2-3 hits and you're flying

cost: 50-65 for 1/8th. approx 2.8-3.5grams depending on dealer. I won't buy less than 3.2 for 60-65, have my own digi.

Mids: 'corn', stinky skunky but not as much, few if any seeds, 6-8 hits and you're flying.

cost: 35-40 for 1/2 oz. 14 grams precisely. never more, never less.

shwag: stinky in a horse's ass kind of way, seeds galore, stringy and leafy, 1-2 joints to get sort of high.

cost: 20-30 for 1/2. 16-17 grams. a lil extra b/c of the extra weight of the thousands of seeds. 


that's the price of weed more or less. i've been all over the world and that's about market value. you'll pay less in south america, more in europe, but if you're paying 30 bucks for 1/8 of mids you're crazy.


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Dec 12, 2010)

I wouldn't pay more than 20-30 an 8th for mids. 

By comparison a g of dank goes for $20-30.


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Dec 12, 2010)

I wouldn't pay more than 20-30 an 8th for mids. 

By comparison a g of dank goes for $20-30.


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 13, 2010)

So it has to stink to be dank? Eyes halfway closed after 3 hits and I can't focus on shit but it hardly smells...


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 13, 2010)

Dank has no seeds looks so good you wanna eat it. 
Middys usually lighter green color has a couple seeds compressed a bit but u don't need a jackhammer to break it a part
Regs or swag is usually dark green or brown stinks to high hell. Seeds galore usually broken or cracked looks like a steam roller or trash compactor smashed the fuck outta the weed.


----------



## pokerstud (Dec 17, 2010)

I pay $60 for a 8th of dank dank kush ranging from sour dees to jack frost to OG jack hair 
^^thats a fucking treat

I smoke reggie every day and pay $25/quarter. quality changes alot since the connects by me blow.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

300 a kilo in texas...... same kilo same weed up here in chicago 1000-1200 for that kilo here

500-600$ a pound here


----------



## pokerstud (Dec 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> 300 a kilo in texas...... same kilo same weed up here in chicago 1000-1200 for that kilo here
> 
> 500-600$ a pound here


is that just regs?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

pokerstud said:


> is that just regs?


 
lol yes....


----------



## tattoolegend (Dec 22, 2010)

damn dat baby fukked up


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Dec 24, 2010)

yall prices r crazy there diffrent everywhere u go its all really on your location and your hooks
4 other ppl there payin
mids: 3.5 = 20-25
highs: 1 gram = 10 - 20 depends how good it looks

but if ya buy bigger quanitys ya get a bigger discounts


----------



## Zetch (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't get why these growers even bother if they are going to produce shit full of seeds. How hard is it to grow a mother and clone yourself a little army....ffs


----------



## thebombes123 (Nov 24, 2013)

1/8 for mids goes for around $10 and a quarter is about $25... Usually on the east coast(where i am), an ounce is $120 but in my neck of the woods its $65 - $70 for a good 30 grams.


----------



## chocobear (Dec 1, 2013)

East Coast here.
1 10bag (.5g) = $10
1 dub (1g) = $20
1 1/8th (3.5g)= $40-60
1 1/4 (7g) = $80-100
1 1/2 (14g) = $140-180
1 O (28g) = $280-340 
1 QP (112g) = $850-1000
1 LB (448g) = $2800-3800

These prices are for reg quality to the Dibbliest of dank, prices do vary based on who you know.
Mids is shit weed that more often than not has a good number of seeds in it. Not worth spending money on. Just save up and buy real weed. Unless you're going the stereotypical black man route and trying to roll ounce blunts all day every day. Then buy all the mids you want, if it is real mids it'll be dirt cheap little to no trichs odor or high unless you smoke it for days.
Reg is decent weed, maybe a seed or two every now and again
Your "dank" is covered in crystals (most important part) Probably has a powerful odor (due to packaging/strain this could vary) and will get you to the level of "roasty toasty" "wicked baked" "High as shit" "Blasted" or "Gone" in a much smaller number of hits than reg weed. Obviously if you smoke alot and have a high tolerance it will take a little longer, but if its above reg quality, you'll be on your ass or up in space in no time.


----------



## Piper84 (Dec 3, 2013)

MD/DC:

I cant tell you price for mids / schwag because I dont smoke that dirt.

Dank:

1g-$20-25
3.5g-$50-75 Depending on how close to city you are
7g-$80-120
14g-$175-225
28g-$375+ closer to city the higher the price
QP or 112g-$1600+
Half Bow or 224g-$3000+
Bow or 448g-6k+

These are full blown retail but since I am the Source, my price is lower  FUCK the MIDDLE man.


----------



## Ice Cubez (Dec 4, 2013)

I feel bad for u guys I live in ontario and weed seems to be extremely cheap in comparison to most places. Regs $25 HQ / mids $30 HQ / kush $35 HQ pretty standard at low buying amounts but I notice the biggest price difference for ounces. Regs $100 oz / mids $150 oz / kush $200 oz


----------



## Potheadn916 (Dec 6, 2013)

N California here there is no mid- grade (brick weed) but mid-shelf or top-shelf.Girl Scout Cookies(Outdoor).$200.00oz.
Same with Bluedream,Headband,and Lemon haze..Ok lucky me.


----------



## Calismoker24 (Dec 6, 2013)

I got the bomb for cheap. Its all in who u know bro. I could push some shit out there that would make fuckers do back flips and flood the market.


----------



## Calismoker24 (Dec 6, 2013)

Its all in who u know bro. I could push some shit out there that would make fuckers do back filps. This was my outdoor crop this year. I stil have too much lol I will post some more pics of the finished product.


----------



## bcguy01 (Dec 8, 2013)

Texas for quarter oz bag
140 dank
100 reg
100 swag 1 oz


----------



## mainehippie (Dec 9, 2013)

Maine at least in my area we have mersh and outdoor than the "" green bud indoor
1/4 mer 50
1/4 outdoor all depends on whoo u know 50-100
that starts at 45 1/8- 75 1/4


----------



## mainehippie (Dec 9, 2013)

Indoor starts 45-1/8 65-1/4


----------

